

Many JSTOR articles are now (sort of) free to the public - sehugg
http://lj.libraryjournal.com/2013/01/academic-libraries/many-jstor-journal-archives-now-free-to-public/

======
kanzure

        > Anyone can sign up for a JSTOR account and read up to 
        > three articles for free every two weeks.
    

Calling that free is seriously insulting to aaronsw.

~~~
benmanns

      > The new additions bring more than 4.5 million articles from nearly 800 scholarly
      > societies, university presses, and academic publishers into the Register & Read
      > offerings.
    

It looks like we only need to register 1.5 million accounts.

~~~
jdotjdot
Which, for the record, is totally doable.

~~~
kanzure
Right. Someone released the Philosophical Transactions of the Royal Society
(originally held only by JSTOR), which is a start:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2789709>

    
    
        >   This archive contains 18,592 scientific publications totaling
        > 33GiB, all from Philosophical Transactions of the Royal Society
        > and which should be  available to everyone at no cost, but most
        > have previously only been made available at high prices through
        > paywall gatekeepers like JSTOR.
    

[http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6554331/Papers_from_Philosop...](http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6554331/Papers_from_Philosophical_Transactions_of_the_Royal_Society__fro)

Btw, the court documents from 2011-2012 show that aaronsw transferred his
collection to an unidentified server in China. Maybe he has a deadman's
switch? Or maybe it's time I go on a modern-day pirate treasure hunt.. yarr.

------
ck2
We will always remember and thank you Aaron when we hear "JSTOR"

<https://public.resource.org/aaron/>

------
josh_fyi
With all the sharing of movies and music -- aren't these articles being shared
somewhere else on the internet?

------
Hello71
> Some JSTOR articles are now free as in beer to the public

